# Breeders in East Tennessee?



## EmmiesMom (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been trying to find breeders in my area. I really don't want to go the petshop route, but I may have to.  If anyone is looking to rehome or knows of a breeder in my area, please let me know! Sammie needs a buddy!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Where exactly in TN are you located? It would help narrow down the search.

I found the following links that may be helpful in finding a buddy for your rattie. I can't speak to some of the websites credibility, though.

*Rescues/Shelters:*
- https://www.facebook.com/easttngiveaheartratrescue?fref=ts
- https://www.petfinder.com/ 
- http://rodent.rescueme.org/Tennessee

*Breeders:*
- http://rainbowwhiskersrattery.weebly.com/ (not sure if they're still active or not)

You should also check sites like craigslist for rehoming ads. (though I'd avoid breeders on there since they're basically guaranteed to be the seedy kind)


----------

